# Who's have looks deep into their eyes



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm wondering how many of your Hav's stare back at you. I always heard, if you stare into a dogs eyes, they will look away. Bella will look away immediately. Fred will stare back, but not for long. Scudder never breaks the stare. I will get right up in his face, pull his bangs back and look into his eyes. He just gazes back at me. I always catch him looking deep into my eyes. It's as if he is deeply in love with me, or maybe he just wants a treat! How bout that! Anyway, I just love the Hav's that hold that stare. It's such a human trait.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey always looks deep into my eyes, and because his eyes are a little lighter brown you could drown in the gaze. Milo and Ruby do sometimes, but Bailey much more.

How about if we have photos in here of "the look." I'll start.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci most definitely stares me down! WHEN she is trying to figure me out or anticipating something, or even trying to tell me something (like she wants to play) or if she is worried I'm going to leave (she knows all of the signals)

However, if she's done something bad, she won't keep the stare she looks down, lol.....its so cute I can hardly even get mad at her when she does something wrong because I know she just wants to please..

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a great idea Geri! Here's Scudder


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You have to love it. It melts my heart, whether it's yours or mine.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's Chico


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Bailey always looks deep into my eyes, and because his eyes are a little lighter brown you could drown in the gaze. Milo and Ruby do sometimes, but Bailey much more.
> 
> How about if we have photos in here of "the look." I'll start.


Oh those stunning eyes!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, Chico looks gorgeous. I can definitely see the look of love in his eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter's Eyes*

Dexter is my "Eyes" baby!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, they all have the same look! It's the, " I can get anything I want with these eyes" look


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi does the stare too. He gets in to my lap and sits facing me at never breaks the stare.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

my little guy does too, but I think it's b/c he's hungry, or wants me to get off his bed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They do all have that same look. No wonder they all have us wrapped around their paws.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, drat! We don't have Jack yet so I can't post a pic of his eyes.

However, I do have a very expressive furbaby but Izzy isn't quite saying, "I love the new kitten. And I am just thrilled with the thought of a new puppy."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, I think Izzy looks just thrilled.  Great shot!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Nigel and Simon will lay on my chest and gaze into my eyes, Preston will gaze from a far and Reece is busy gazing at my oldest daughter.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great photo of Izzy, Pam! Those eyes! 

Augie is a 'starer' too. He will sit at my feet and stare up at me. If he is really persistent about it, it usually means he has to go out to potty.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper stares at me all the time. Now I know it's normal behavior and she's not a weirdo!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> ...and she's not a weirdo!


you mean not a stalker hav? :jaw:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> you mean not a stalker hav? :jaw:


LOL! If I have to have a stalker, she's not a bad one to have. Now if I find a picture of myself in her crate.........


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

She tries.....


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Too funny!! You don't even need to see the eyes to succumb victim of 'the look'. I went through the pics we took last week of Jack. I found one with 'the look'!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a good stare down picture (and one of my all time favorite pictures)

I am not really a cat person, but that is one GORGEOUS cat, wow.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Great photo of Izzy, Pam! Those eyes!


That actually was the last shot of a sequence. It started with me and the kitten at one end of the kitchen. I snapped pictures as the kitten got closer. The early shots reflected the flash off her eyes and made them look like lazer beams. It was a great series.

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=124784870879172


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Linda, Scudder looks so good. I'll try to get brother-Rudy to sit for a new photo. They'll be 4 in a couple months. Wow. time flies.

Rudy is my snuggler, but Rocky is who gazes lovingly into my eyes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures guys!

Cindy,
I'd love to see a recent picture of brother Rudy. Yes, the boys are growing up fast. Scudders almost 4 going on 12. He's way too laid back


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda stares all the time - and almost always gets whatever she wants....I can't say "no" to that face....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok - I think I have a stare photo. I am so BAD at this taking photo thing!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella does this often. The guy at the pet store told me it's like she's looking deep into your soul


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ok - I think I have a stare photo. I am so BAD at this taking photo thing!


No you are not! that's a beautiful pic,and so are your avatar and signature pics.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

clare said:


> No you are not! that's a beautiful pic,and so are your avatar and signature pics.


Thank you for the kind comment, Clare! You have no idea, though, of the number of photos I have to take just to get one I think might possibly work. :frusty: And to get one of him in motion - let's just say I am still working on that. When I see all the great photos here that people take, I get frustrated with myself. I know I need to practice more.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda,
Trust me, your photos are great! I think we all have to take a bunch to get some good ones, well..I know I do. But they are fun subjects to watch 

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can relate to the many......pictures I take, just to get one that I like enough to post....we are talking sometimes about 30 or more pictures! And, yes, sometimes it is the last picture!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love all these Pictures of your Havs looking right at you. None of my other dogs have done this only the Havs. I found this one when looking for some photos for Geri.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

among my two, Snowy is more of the expressive one with "his looking at you with his eyes"
Here is a picture of him when his coat was long


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kat, that's an incedible photo.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Such an interesting question --- you know they say that the girls love you, but the boys ARE in LOVE with you!!! I so agree with that as my girls will not usually look us straight in the eye. When being reprimanded or asked to do something she does not want- Lily will put her face toward you , but put her eyes to the side so all you see is the whites, it is so funny. But Logan......He will stare into your eyes until he thinks he can crawl into you!!! I just love the way he looks at me as there is always such LOVE in is eyes!!! Just like Scudder - who of course Linda, you know, I love!! 
Sadly since I have a new laptop, I dont have the pictures of him doing it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Reading this thread....I look down and this is what I see. Yep, Cicero is a 'watcher'. This is his "are you going to pick me up??" look.!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, Dale. There is such love in his eyes. Love that boy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Geri, He is a little lover. We are blessed that we got such a sweet boy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG. Love that Cicero! He is so beautiful. 

Laurie, I think you have a good point. After looking over this thread, it seems like more boys have the love eyes!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I took Eli to a puppy class this weekend and the trainer spoke on this subject. He explained that dogs usually don't look directly into the eyes because "in the wild" it has something to do with fear, e.g. one dog looking another in the eyes could be viewed as a challenge. He also explained it's important to have dogs look you in the eyes so they can see commands (it also establishes you as the alpha). Here's what he taught us (with clicker but works without).

- You stand, have the dog sit
- Put food near to dogs nose so he/she can smell/fixate on it
- Move food to the corner of your eye and say "look"
- When the dog makes eye contact, reward with a treat
- Extent the time the dog looks you in the eye.

Prior to this past Saturday, Eli would not look me in the eye for any extended period of time. In just two days he will stare intently in my eyes for long, long seconds until I break contact.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Finally, one of my dogs views me as the Alpha


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django always looks into my eyes except when i leave him to go away for the weekend, he refuses to look at me in the eyes


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Different looks mean something!!!!*

Everytime I turn around this is what I see...for real. Cicero loves his toys, but he has two times a day that he will go get one 'on his own' and play by himself for about 10 minutes. I started so early with him, teaching him the names of his toys and asking him to bring them to me so he thinks that is 'his job'. All day I get this look....waiting for me to tell him what toy to bring to me.  He 'loves' working. I have a toy box in the kitchen and one in the den so I tell him what toy to bring me and I drop it in the box as he goes for another. When I go to the den, I send him for the ones in the kitchen. It amazes me that he loves to 'work' so much. He's a very happy boy as long as I am sending him for something!!!! It does come in handy when I want him to clean up his toys.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember that video of Cicero. I just loved watching him work. I think that's when he came on my radar, and I fell in love with the boy. 

Scudder's reason for looking at me like that is not work driven, it's food!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Is that video of Cicero on the site? I would love to see it.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, Cicero also loves treats....which is why he 'worked' so hard...lol Now, he doesn't get many treats, but loves to gather up his toys. Sometimes at night we just scatter then around and as we watch TV I tell him what to bring to me. Makes him a happy boy!!!

Julie, I will try the link here. Hate my voice....and you will see why he thinks he's a "good boy"....lol It was made on his 1st birthday and he still had so much white. Now the white has turned very dark!! Enjoy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw, Dale, I LOVE Cicero and can just watch that video over and over! (And, I love your soft, southern voice, too!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Dale - that was REALLY fun to see. Augie does look a lot like Cicero, especially his front third. Augie does not have the black patches on his fanny and his coloring fades from black to gray starting at about mid-body, lighter gray toward his back end. And Cicero is calmer, especially being only a year old here, and does he ever focus on you there! Your voice is very calm and soothing. Thank you for posting this video - loved seeing it!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW Dale! That is impressive, how long did it take to teach him that and how did you teach it?

Good boy Cicero!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I was so distracted by how much Cicero looks like Augie (or the other way around) that I forgot to add - Yes, that video clip was very impressive - he retrieved every toy without an error. He is one smart boy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dale, I just love that video. You can really see how he wants to please you.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

OMG, these faces. Looove.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

LuvCicero said:


> Linda, Cicero also loves treats....which is why he 'worked' so hard...lol Now, he doesn't get many treats, but loves to gather up his toys. Sometimes at night we just scatter then around and as we watch TV I tell him what to bring to me. Makes him a happy boy!!!
> 
> Julie, I will try the link here. Hate my voice....and you will see why he thinks he's a "good boy"....lol It was made on his 1st birthday and he still had so much white. Now the white has turned very dark!! Enjoy
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


I love your voice! It's so soothing and sweet Cicero just hangs on your every word (and treat)!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!! We do think he is a smart one-of-a-kind little guy.  He is different to us because most Havs will get lighter or the black silvers out. The black he had is still solid black...and the white started turning silver at the roots and slowly reached the ends. Now that is even changing to darker at the roots with the lighter silver still on the ends but we think he will end up black with 4 white feet...lol It's amazing to watch.

He does love to please. In the video he was really into his treats, but now he mostly just wants to play..."tell me what toy you want". In fact, if he is in Ronnie's lap and I say most anything to Ronnie like - Uh, Do you want - that's as far as I can get because Cicero is down and staring at me...lol The 'uh' has became a clue to him, I think, that I'm thinking of what toy I want.

The smart part ~ I didn't really have to train him to learn his toys!!! From day one, I called his toys by name and we were amazed that if I ask him to find the brown bear he would run around the den and bring it to me. He only had 3 toys at first. Then each toy we added we show it to him and tell him what it is and thats all there is to it...he never forgets the name and is so excited over a new toy. He now has around a 100 toys and I have a list and have wrote names on some because some of them I can't remember the name we gave them....but he knows all of them. Pig - Porky - Miss Piggy - Onik-onik.....see it' hard coming up with names for pigs, etc. You will notice in the video that he doesn't want to get the football...but will...it's that he doesn't like larger toys so he has very few of them!! I think it's because I did teach him to have a 'soft bite' when he was a puppy, so he doesn't want to bite hard enough to pick up something larger. 

He is a calm sweet boy....just like his Mom....ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

There is no doubt in Cicero's mind that he is a "good boy". Can you guess why? ound:ound:ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cicero is so fun to watch. He is no doubt one of the brightest, if not the brightest, Hav I know. I can't believe he knows 100 toy names. That remarkable, since my guys don't know any!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww what a fun video to watch! LOve it!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Cicero is fantastic!! what a darling,how clever and lovely is he? has he always been so calm?Our Dizzie is a very calm Hav,and seems to understand so much,he also learns tricks very easily, because it certainly isn't down to my training skills!! That said Dizzie doesn't know half as much as Cicero.Perhaps Cicero is just living up to his name sake! Dizzie doesn't really suit his name as he is calm and sensible for a Hav!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Clare. Yes, Cicero has been sweet and calm from day one. He has his RLH times outside, but inside he is a darling. Don't you love having a calm baby? I so enjoy Cicero 'just knowing' what we want from him. He is the smartest furkid we have ever had...a real thinker!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh wow - I've just read this thread - Cicero has stolen my heart - what an amazing sweet boy you have!

And I LOVE all the eyes pictures...Kipling is a gazer..how can I resist posting this...a photo I've posted before but gosh I love his eyes..


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Sylvia. I love Kipling's eyes also. That is "the look of love" that is so sweet to me.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

It really is so sweet - I never stood a chance with those hav eyes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All the pups just melt one's heart. 




All of the pups melt one's heart when they gaze up. Dale I love your accent deep and sexy and southern. I'm jealous.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is Ache... I can enjoy those eyes for some minutes after grooming her because they soon disappear.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a pic of Nellie's eyes gazing up, before the hair grew and got in the way!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a couple more star gazing!!Dizzie and Nellie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what gorgeous eyes everyone!!!! Yes, they certainly melt your heart!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is Jack. The flash made his grey look brown. weird. 
And here is the absolutely miserable Nessie who keeps trying to herd Jack out of the house.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Love all the pictures! Those eyes just melt me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pictures. I think Havs have the best eyes in the world. Okay...Nellie can have anything she wants..she has the "please, okay?" look down pat...lol


----------

